

Ask HN: NCombinator, feedback? - yakshaving

Here's our site: http://ncombinator.com<p>We're trying to build an "open source ycombinator" that is less about investment, and focuses on the one aspect every YC alumni says is the top advantage of YC: "the network".<p>Our first post got booted. Another HN reposted it and that got booted too.<p>So we'd like to ask, what do you hate? (besides the name... which we're changing). Obviously we're big fans of YC's ideas so our goal is purely to spread those ideas farther and wider.<p>Thanks!
======
saiko-chriskun
really they got booted? I signed up as soon as I landed on the site, sounds
really cool. Why would people hate on this? :(

------
jack-r-abbit
What do you mean by "got booted"?

~~~
RegEx
The site was hastily taken off the front page...twice. It seems the flagging
mechanism has given some users way too much power, or the submission was
artificially removed.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
So... "flagged off the first page". That is what I thought they meant. But the
idiom "getting the boot" generally means being removed or kicked out... which
doesn't really apply here. Carry on.

------
sparknlaunch12
Will this get booted too?

